# ستايل مسيحي لمنتدى vb من تصميمي



## faris sd4l (16 أبريل 2008)

سلام لكم أخواني و اخواتي في هذا المنتدى الرائع

أريد في هذا الموضوع أن أضع فيه أول ستايل مسيحي لمنتدى vb أصنعة من تصميمي
اسم الستايل : مسيحي و افتخر ( الاسم لا يدل كثيرا على التصميم )
الحجم : 440 كيلو بايت قبل الفك من الضغط
الشكل العام كما في الصورة







لم أضع على الستايل أي حقوق للتصميم لكن أرجو أن تذكروني بصلواتكم لثباتي
أخوكم في المسيح فارس

يوجد شرح بسيط داخل ملف الستايل لبعض التعديلات

رابط التحميل


​


----------



## faris sd4l (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل مسيحي لمنتدى vb من تصميمي*

نسيت ان أقول أن الستايل متوافق مع النسخة الجديدة لمنتديات ال Vb وهي 3.6.9
و يمكن أن يستخدم في المنتديات التي أقل اصدارا من هذا الاصدار​


----------



## ramy9000 (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل مسيحي لمنتدى vb من تصميمي*

ميرسى و ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك ليييييينا ​


----------



## faris sd4l (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل مسيحي لمنتدى vb من تصميمي*




> ميرسى و ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك ليييييينا


​ 
شكرا أخوي رامي على ردك لكن أتمنى أن تعطيني رأيكم في الستايل


----------



## ارووجة (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل مسيحي لمنتدى vb من تصميمي*

حلوو كتير يعطيك العافية
 وربنا يباركك

بس عاوزة اسئلك
الستايل بينعمل بالفوتوشوب والايمج ريدي
والا في برناامج تاني؟؟


----------



## faris sd4l (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل مسيحي لمنتدى vb من تصميمي*

بينعمل بالاتنين و كمان ببرنامج الفرونت بيج عشان تجمعي الصور اللي قطعتيها بالفوتوشوب ( قصة طويلة )​


----------



## ارووجة (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل مسيحي لمنتدى vb من تصميمي*

اها اووكي

شكرا عالاجابة اخي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## faris sd4l (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل مسيحي لمنتدى vb من تصميمي*

و يباركك اختي ارووج شكرا على ردودك​


----------



## faris sd4l (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل مسيحي لمنتدى vb من تصميمي*

و يباركك اختي ارووج شكرا على ردودك​


----------



## megaman (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر بس فين رابط التحميل؟؟


----------



## faris sd4l (17 سبتمبر 2008)

هلا أخوي هدا الرابط
http://aqabafriends.aq.funpic.org/faris/masi7i&afta5r.rar​


----------



## ميرهام نشأت (27 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي جدا ليك بجد بس ممكن طلب من حضرتك انا عاوزة ستايل حلو للبابا كيرلس لو ممكن هكون شاكرة ليك اوى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يونيو 2010)

لك اشكر


----------



## faris sd4l (28 يونيو 2010)

العفة اخوي saed​


----------



## Samir poet (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kivan (20 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام المسيح 
الرب يباركك على عملك المميز 
ولكن لى سؤال 
الاستايل غير متوافق فى ظهور الصور بشكل صحيح على متصفح الفير فوكس و الكروم هل هناك حل 
و اشكرك الرب يعوض محبتك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 أبريل 2012)

شكـــراً ليــك​


----------



## beshoy sawires (3 أكتوبر 2012)

على العموم شكرا


----------

